# new paint- how long before claying?



## V6TT-newbie (Jul 18, 2008)

im having some corrosion fixed and need to clay the clay when i get it back- how long do i need to leave it for the paint to fully cure?
thanks


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im not 100% certain but personally I would leave it a couple of weeks to be on the safe side.


----------



## V6TT-newbie (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks, i'll check with bodyshop and post their answer, thanks


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

If your having paintwork done, im sure you wont need to clay for a while as they wont be much grime picked up from a claybar anyway. I'd just get straight on with waxing the paint.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

when you have your new paintwork done there will be nothing to clay off it at all, firstly it will be new freah clear coat and second the bodyshop will flat the panel after its baked to remove any imperfections, dirt in the paint etc, then they will polish it back up to a gloss finish with compounds / polishes etc with a machine polisher. 
so really the paint will be the cleanest possible. the only thing you will have to do is to wax it to give it the protection, be sure to leave at least 2 weeks before you do this, as this is how long it will take for a modern good quality clearcoat to cure, hope this helps mate.


----------



## V6TT-newbie (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks for reply- ill leave off the clay bar till after winter i think-
. cheers


----------

